# Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€



## masterfluffi (6. Juni 2014)

*Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*

Hey, 
Ich bin schon seit einigen Wochen auf der Suche nach einem Notebook um die 800€. Es würde hauptsächlich für Spiele eingesetzt und ab und zu müsste es auch mal mit in die Uni. (Habe aber ein Tablet, weshalb ich das Notebook nur recht selten für Programmiergeschichten bräuchte, somit wäre ich auch mit einem 17' bzw. etwas klobigerem Notebook einverstanden) 
In die engere Wahl haben geschafft: 

Das Msi GS70:  i5-4200M, 8gb RAM, GTX 765m 
Dieses Gerät war eigentlich zu Beginn mein persönlicher Favorit, da es Kompaktheit mit sehr guter Graka verbindet. Dies macht mir aber gleichzeitig auch sorgen (Hitze/Lüfter) Zudem wäre hier die Frage reicht ein i5 noch aus?

Das Lenovo y510p: i7-4700MQ, 8gb RAM, GT 755M
Zu diesem Gerät Habe ich noch nicht so viele Infos. Lenovo gute Verarbeitung / besserer CPU / schlechtere Graka als GS70?

Oder zuletzt das One K56-4F: i5-4310M, 8gb RAM, GTX 850 
Habe durch einen Kollegen eigentlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit One und Lüfter Überhitzungsproblemen gehört. Lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen  GTX 850 soll laut meinen Recherchen vergleichbar mit der GTX 765 sein? Mir fällt auf den Bildern auf, dass das Case nicht so wertig wie beim GS70 oder Y510p erscheint? 

Außerdem erscheint mir der Nachfolger des Y510p das Y50 als sehr interessant. Allerdings lässt das ja leider noch ein wenig auf sich warten. 


Gruß Lars

PS. Auf Speicher/SSD lege ich zunächst keinen großen Wert, da man bei allen eine SSD nachrüsten kann und ich da auch noch ein wenig warten kann bis die Preise ganz im Keller sind


----------



## pagani-s (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*

MSI GX70 3CC-87FD (00176K-SKU4) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

amd kommt nicht in frage?
bevor du nein sagst guckma auf die grafikkarte.
falls du dann doch noch zu nem nein kommst bin ich vorerst raus


----------



## masterfluffi (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*

Grundsätzlich hab ich nichts gegen AMD, Vorallem nicht gegen die Grakas von ATI.
Aber mit den CPU hab ich weniger Erfahrung.


----------



## pagani-s (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*

hab nochwas nettes gefunden
Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G50Makk, GeForce GTX 760M, Linux (NX.M8SEG.023) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## masterfluffi (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*

ich denke ich werde mir mal das GS70 ordern. Den von der Hardware und Verarbeitung scheint es top zu sein.


----------



## pagani-s (8. Juni 2014)

In manchen spielen sind die i5 sogar über nen i7 und von den 3 die du dir ausgesucht hast hat das die stärkste grafikleistung. Ist also bestimmt die beste Wahl
. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## iTzZent (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*

Finger weg vom GS70... 
1. hast du da die alte Version rausgesucht, mit der langsamen GTX765M, denn da gibt es mittlerweile schon nen Nachfolger
2. ist das Kühlsystem unter aller sau, selbst im IDLE hörst du die Kiste recht unangenehm
3. wir das Gerät schon bei geringer Belastung enorm warm.
4. kostet das Gerät eigentlich über 900Euro, daher passt es eigentlich nicht in dein Suchschema.

Eine GTX850M ist auch deutlich schneller wie eine GTX765M, gerade wenn sie mit GDDR5 VRAM betrieben wird (nur bei MSI der Fall). Alternativ würde ich dir sonst noch das folgende Gerät vorschlagen:

MSI GE60-2PCi545FD (0016GF-SKU7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200H, 2x 2.80GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 850M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen •  Gewicht: 2.60kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*783,-

*Da hast du bei weitem mehr von...


----------



## pagani-s (8. Juni 2014)

Oder so


----------



## masterfluffi (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Finger weg vom GS70...
> 1. hast du da die alte Version rausgesucht, mit der langsamen GTX765M, denn da gibt es mittlerweile schon nen Nachfolger
> 2. ist das Kühlsystem unter aller sau, selbst im IDLE hörst du die Kiste recht unangenehm
> 3. wir das Gerät schon bei geringer Belastung enorm warm.
> ...



Danke für diese Sicht  
Ich weiß, das es die alte Version ist sonst wäre es ja nicht gerade im Sale für 800 anstatt 1000€. Ist es dann nicht ein echtes Schnäppchen? Wenn natürlich die graka zukunftssicherer ist würde ich zu diesem greifen. Das Gehäuse sieht ja fast genauso aus wie beim GS70. Ist das dann wirklich so viel besser mit der Lüftung geregelt? Das einzige was mich stört sind die 4gb RAM 

Lg Lars


----------



## iTzZent (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*

Das Gehäuse ist etwas dicker wie das GS70, dafür gibt es ein kleineres Display und bessere Kühlleistungen, obwohl nur 1 Lüfter vorhanden ist... welcher dafür deutlich stärker ist. mSATA gibt es allerdings nur einen, dafür ist die Grafikkarte schneller.


----------



## masterfluffi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gelegenheits-Gaming Notebook bis 800€*

MSI GE70-2PCi587FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i5-4200H / 8GB RAM / 750GB HDD / GTX 850M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

wie sieht es mit dem aus? ist die größere variante und die hat direkt 8gb ram drin dafür kostet er mit studentenrabatt auch nur 30€ mehr.


----------

